# Check out my new wheels



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Well here it is, the se-l has a new look again. Some might not be a fan of these wheels, but I like having my own style.  This time the wheels werent professionally paint, but done by myself. They are Ronal LS mesh wheels, 15x7.5 +25 offset. 














































To see the rest CLICK HERE


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

yo rey, those wheels are fuckin gay!




naw im just playing man, i knew them kind of wheels would look hot on a KN4 sentra....u never saw my car in person with the new rims..just the old ones but i photoshopped the new ones the same style as urs and i liked it a lot and i was gonna do it...but not no more. :cheers:


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

HAHA, shit we really have similar taste then. You could do it too, i really dont care, just make sure you do it proper haha.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Ooh, I like those. :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Yea those are pretty sweet lookg. You selling your old ones?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Do oyu have spacers on those wheels?


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

I just have a 5mm spacer in the rear, but that doesnt really do much. Im running +25mm offset on a 7.5 wheel which is why it fill the fender wells. I wanted to do something never done with the b14. But trust, you dont want to run this low of an offset without rolling the fenders as much as you can :loser:


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Yea those are pretty sweet lookg. You selling your old ones?



Hmm, probably not. But if I do ill let you know.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

they look good from far away, but when you get close you can see that they're chainlink fence type. but your front lip, wheel spacers, and black hood make your car look great


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> they look good from far away, but when you get close you can see that they're chainlink fence type. but your front lip, wheel spacers, and black hood make your car look great


I dont have big wheel spacers all around, just a 5mm in the back. You cant really tell much of a difference when its off. Its not a black hood, its carbon fiber, unless thats what you meant :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

the entire car is very clean and sexy :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> the entire car is very clean and sexy :thumbup:


x2 nice ride


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nice Clean look!..


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you're my hero

but really, looking great as usual
i love them


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looks hot man ! and were u the one that won the gift certificate at the all nissan bash 3 ?


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> Its not a black hood, its carbon fiber, unless thats what you meant :thumbup:


I couldnt tell or just didnt notice, but thats even better


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> looks hot man ! and were u the one that won the gift certificate at the all nissan bash 3 ?


Yup thats me. I wanna pick up some crystal clear headlamps but I gotta do the turbo project first :thumbup:


----------



## Zman125 (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey man,
I must say that the car is lookin Hot. I was just wondering where you got your from lip at. I think it gives the front a nice low profile look. Definately interested in it. Thansk a lot
Cole


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

I made it myself. Do a search under my name and you should be able to find how I did it.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Nice car. Where did you get those yellow fogs?


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Honest Bob said:


> Nice car. Where did you get those yellow fogs?


I painted them myself.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

i like it ecspecially with the chrome/polished lip


----------



## dirrtyjave (Aug 25, 2004)

wow! your car looks great man, i really love the way it looks this time, but i also liked how it looked before wow,your ride left my jaw hanging as a large, black, gapping hole ehheheheh, whats your cardomain id, bro? imma add you up!


----------

